# ( Ardiyat ) Arabic Goats.....:)



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 29, 2017)

Ardic goats are: an ancient strain known as the desert areas of extreme heat and cold, the climate of the Arabian Peninsula and the origin of the strain from the mountain of the Saudi Arabian
Is a medium-sized goat integrated into the body and has several colors.








 



 



 

The length of coarse hair and horns are found in both males and females. They are semi-circular back in females. They are helical for males. Long ears are 20 cm long and do not exceed 47 cm. The average growth rate is about 200 grams per day.
The Ardiyat goats are the most common breeds in terms of number, infestation and spread in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia
Studies conducted at the Faculty of Agriculture in Riyadh indicate that milk production can be developed to produce 3 liters per day for 120 to 150 days.


——————————————

I hope I have given you some information about these goats, and I think some of you have not seen the same breed before.

Any thread belongs to the subject ، I am present to answer him .


----------



## Sumi (Dec 29, 2017)

These are amazing looking animals! Thank you for sharing. It's nice to see and learn about different breeds


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 29, 2017)

Sumi said:


> These are amazing looking animals! Thank you for sharing. It's nice to see and learn about different breeds



I am also happy to share with you.
I am ready to share any information about sheep and goats in the Arabian Gulf


----------



## Baymule (Dec 31, 2017)

Are these your goats also? I love their hair! Do you shear them or do they shed between seasons? I must confess, I like them better than the Shami goats. And the EARS! I love the ears! These are some fine looking goats! 

I also see that they stand in sand. We have sand for soil on our little farm. (8 acres) We moved here 3 years ago. We have worked hard to establish fertile ground for a vegetable garden and planting grass for pasture. Do you also raise a vegetable garden on your farm?


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 31, 2017)

They are attractive animals.  It almost looks like they could be in the Nubian heritage at some point.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2017)

I think these are very pretty goat! The last one looks really beautiful!


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 31, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Are these your goats also? I love their hair! Do you shear them or do they shed between seasons? I must confess, I like them better than the Shami goats. And the EARS! I love the ears! These are some fine looking goats!
> 
> I also see that they stand in sand. We have sand for soil on our little farm. (8 acres) We moved here 3 years ago. We have worked hard to establish fertile ground for a vegetable garden and planting grass for pasture. Do you also raise a vegetable garden on your farm?




Yes, the last goat is my goat , the three goats are for my companions, we do not cutting hair permanently or once in a lifetime, and I also love her more than the Shami goat (these goats do not cut her ear at all), because her beauty is long ears and width

This photography was in the desert and there are not many green areas, yes we have farms, land reform for agriculture and vegetable production for humans and livestock also.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 31, 2017)

Mike CHS said:


> They are attractive animals.  It almost looks like they could be in the Nubian heritage at some point.



This is not an Arab goat and has no origin for Nubia ever, this breed is different

thank you for passing my subject.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 31, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> I think these are very pretty goat! The last one looks really beautiful!



Yes, we take care of hair for goat / washing / combing.

The last one is mine goats, specially cared for him  , the others for my friend


----------



## AClark (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks for the link, it looks similar to a Gulabi I saw pictures of - I love the long ears. They do look like they could be the ancestors to the modern day Nubian with their Roman noses and long ears.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Feb 1, 2018)

AClark said:


> Thanks for the link, it looks similar to a Gulabi I saw pictures of - I love the long ears. They do look like they could be the ancestors to the modern day Nubian with their Roman noses and long ears.




welcome ..

As for the resemblance of shapes, they are actually somewhat similar but the breeds are very different from what you say ..
This breed is very old and did not enter other strains of goats that you mentioned.
Now we are developing some of our goat species into other breeds we call it (Developed Goat) ..


----------

